# Finishes



## erios49231 (Mar 17, 2010)

What the best way to apply a finish on furniture?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Need a little more information for that answer. What kind of wood, what look you wish to have when done, indoor/out door, will it be natural or stained/dyed? Need jusy a little more info.


----------



## erios49231 (Mar 17, 2010)

sorry about that,

Let's say the wood Brazilian Cherry, no stain, indoor furniture and natural satin finish.

Ed,


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I am assuming you are using an oil based finish. Thin the first coat 50% thinner/50%finish. Wipe on with a clean lint free rag. Don't try to make it a thick coat, just wipe it on. I usually don't sand after the first coat but some people prefer to, just a light sanding when fully dry. Clean the surface and apply a second coat of 25% thinner/75% finish. Again just wipe it on. If you need a third coat, sand lightly, clean the surface and apply the third coat, but thin it again maybe 15-20% thinner. Just wipe on a light coat. The biggest mistake most people make (and I did too until I learned) is using the finish full strength and trying to apply too thick a coat.


----------



## erios49231 (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes it will be oil base, so the trick is with the thinner. 

Thanks for that tip

Ed,


----------

